# Edinburgh Tunnel - October 2012



## Stussy (Oct 25, 2012)

After meeting a few guys in a local pub - JFRsteve, Scattergun, Eggbox and a non forum member in the one of the busiest nightlife scenes in Edinburgh we went on the hunt for a hard too find and my first explore of a tunnel.

Of course as always with Scottish weather the rain started to hammer down, but undeterred we set of on the hunt for the tunnel.

After receiving a few clues on its rough location we found our way to the gardens we thought contained the entrance, after searching around a garden just off a main street for about 30 minutes it was obvious we were in the wrong place. If anyone is familiar with Edinburgh old town the difference between street levels can be quite daunting.

After hopefully locating a promising location we clambered a wall to be presented with a shear drop of approx 30 feet, not for the faint hearted! But it again lead to a dead end and no easily passable route to the promised tunnel!

Again we searched around and located a secondary entrance right on the one of the busiest areas in Edinburgh, so god knows how it looked for 5 guys in the pouring rain clambering over walls and security gates, thankfully hardly anyone batted an eyelid!

We were in!

I only took photos after walking as far as I was willing to go without clambering over and under valves and and pipe junctions. I must have walked along the tunnel for a good mile before deciding that was far enough, so not sure how long it actually goes, but i can confirm that the tunnel does go right under Edinburgh Castle and where we stopped was under Princes Street.

With the traffic thundering overhead I started to shoot away, not many came out good, but here is my efforts.


The only really wet section of the tunnel was here where the valve was broken and water was pouring out, crudely blocked up with a sandbag!










There weren't many crossing in the tunnel, it was almost a one way tour!










I have no idea what the yellow stuff is, but it was fairly solid, so presuming it was minerals forming from the brickwork, someone will quickly correct me here!














In a few sections the tunnel was blasted through the rock bed, it was quite impressive!






Many of the sections of the pipe have been replaced, but did see dates stamped on the from 1821, so some have been here quite a while!

I made my way out but to be confronted by a big dog, but luckily it was pretty old and didn't care or notice I was there, quickly making my exit!


Thanks for looking


----------



## night crawler (Oct 25, 2012)

Man rather you than me on the little excursion, Some good pictures as well.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2012)

Loving it loving it! Tunnels are fookin' ace Stussy, those yellow stalactites make all the difference. People don't realise just how dark these places are before you illuminate them!. Bit claustrophobic down there I bet!


----------



## Stussy (Oct 25, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Man rather you than me on the little excursion, Some good pictures as well.



It was a rather strange one if am honest! I wasn't sure how to do the lighting, and the pics came out with a slightly blue tinge to them, so tried to subtly dull it down a bit, probably just the type of light from the torch.



Black Shuck said:


> Loving it loving it! Tunnels are fookin' ace Stussy, those yellow stalactites make all the difference. People don't realise just how dark these places are before you illuminate them!. Bit claustrophobic down there I bet!



It was pretty cramped down there, luckily am a short arse so could happily stroll along them no problem!, if your about 5'10 you would probably hit your head on the top! The place was pitch black, tried turning the torch of, it was back on quite quickly!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd have been bent double then!


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 25, 2012)

Brilliant lighting and cracking pics


----------



## chapmand (Oct 25, 2012)

i need to do more tunnels!!!!!! looks like an awesome tunnel. anyone know how far these actually go?


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 26, 2012)

Amazing report & photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 26, 2012)

Some great photos there.By the looks of this link there's a load more stuff under Edinburgh

http://www.edinburgh-underground.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/ 

http://www.historic-uk.com/HistoryMagazine/DestinationsUK/Edinburgh-Vaults/


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 26, 2012)

yeh nice mate surprised you didn't do the rail tunnel


----------



## Boatbird (Oct 26, 2012)

OMG I wish I'd known, I'd have begged to join you, awesome splore and great shots, thank you!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 27, 2012)

Groundbreaking stuff! Proper old school exploring! Lovely photos too, thanks for sharing your adventure!


----------



## maxmix (Oct 29, 2012)

Superb pics, thanks for sharing. Made me laugh when you said you all climbed over the walls and security gate - no one one batting a eyelid, LOL.


----------



## Stussy (Oct 29, 2012)

Pincheck said:


> yeh nice mate surprised you didn't do the rail tunnel



I know very little about Edinburgh, but this was a last minute explore for something to do, don't know anything about the railway tunnels


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 15, 2012)

Gotta get some proper tunneling sorted out and another Edinburgh trip. Really enjoyed it.


----------

